# Felting links



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Please add your links if you have them.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Link to the felter's board at Craftster:
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?board=197.0


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

here is a link to an interesting vidio of sheep to Yurt.

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ0uojUHYdA
```


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

here is a link to a great place just for felters, both types. 
felt site 
hope that works
Ann


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

How to make felted boots:

http://www.peak.org/~spark/FeltBootPattern.html


----------

